

Google wins slide-to-unlock patent as Apple battle heats up - redridingnews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57380117-17/google-wins-slide-to-unlock-patent-as-apple-battle-heats-up/

======
scromar
The author is wrong. This is not an issued patent, but rather the 18 month
publication of an _application_ submitted by Google. There is nothing
significant about this.

~~~
gxs
I agree, I don't see how we went from the headline in the article of "Google
FILES (emphasis mine) for slide-to-unlock patent" to the one submitted
indicating that it has "won" the patent.

~~~
redridingnews
Hi, when I submitted this article, CNET's title says it's WINS instead of
FILES.

Please check a few of the comments on the site. ( Some of which posted below)

\--- CNET take this article down, as it's absolutely, 100% false. THIS PATENT
WAS NOT AWARDED. It is a published patent application, which is in no way
shape or form the same thing. You're just trolling for pageviews if you leave
this up at this point. Posted by thesimulacra (13 comments )

\--- The link provided with "Google last week was awarded a patent it filed
for back in 2010 that describes a manner..." is a US Patent Application
PUBLICATION. It is not a PATENT yet. The status is "Docketed New Case - Ready
for Examination", which said clearly it is not examined yet.

\--- This isn't the first time CNET has done this. To the author of this
article: you are misleading everyone who doesn't know anything about patents
when you write a story like this. GOOGLE HAS NOT BEEN GRANTED ANYTHING by this
publication. (Almost) All patent patent applications automatically publish 18
months after they are filed, regardless of what they disclose and claim. I
could file an application that claims "a paperclip" and it would publish just
like the Google application has here. That says nothing about whether it will
be ISSUED to grant any rights to me.

The application (which has now published for the public to inspect) is pending
examination, as noted above. It hasn't been examined and therefore has not yet
been subjected to rejection by the Patent & Trademark Office.

------
koeselitz
Idle thought: doesn't this patent cover the functionality Apple added in iOS 5
to be able to open the camera or play/pause music when the phone is locked?

